# MARC and Ditch Lights



## MattW (Nov 14, 2009)

I've wondered about this since my trip to DC last summer, but why don't MARC's GP40WH-2 locomotives require ditch lights? I could understand the AEM-7s or HHP-8s not requiring them because the NEC doesn't have grade crossings, but obviously, these diesels aren't captive to the Penn line.

[EDIT] Pic for reference: http://railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=296657&nseq=12


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 14, 2009)

MattW said:


> I've wondered about this since my trip to DC last summer, but why don't MARC's GP40WH-2 locomotives require ditch lights? I could understand the AEM-7s or HHP-8s not requiring them because the NEC doesn't have grade crossings, but obviously, these diesels aren't captive to the Penn line.[EDIT] Pic for reference: http://railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=296657&nseq=12



If they have mars lights or strobe lights they are fully complying with federal rules.

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_2008/oct...9cfr229.133.pdf


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 15, 2009)

the marc GP40WH-2 have those giro lights on the top and when they were built the FRA did not require the ditch lights so those locos are immune to the new laws. those engines were built from left over parts from the GP40s used in the GP40FH-2 order.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 23, 2009)

The interesting piece is that with the acquisition of Kawasaki Coaches from VRE you've got some cab cars running around that have standard ditch lights, and you've got some that have the old fashioned MARS light.


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2009)

Train with a

 on the rear?


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 25, 2009)

IIRC that was somewhat common for cars that were specifically designed to bring up the rear of a train. Made the bottom more visible when trains were running close together when there were multiple sections of a train. Could be wrong though. Bill?


----------

